# Warning! Viewing this link will be disturbing!



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

My latest project. The dissection of an Italian made Colnago. Lets see how this bike is REALLY put together and dispel fact from fiction.


----------



## bcl489 (Sep 11, 2009)

so this is where a colnago goes to die? mom always told me they went to the farm to roll and roam free with all the other old and tired colangos (colnagi? it is italian).

please tell me it had already sustained irreparable damages.


----------



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

*The decapitation*

If there are any specific autopsy requests, please let me know. Somebody forgot their Saronni was on top of the car when they pulled into the garage.  Pretty sweet new door handle, though. Or maybe a beer tap....


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

Someone that dumb usually has enough money to replace it. Amazing how many stories of people doing this are out there....


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Show a cross section of the tubing please!


----------



## CaliBuddha (Jan 3, 2007)

That would be an awesome beer tap! Could you send it to me please?


----------



## serfur1 (Sep 17, 2007)

And the correct spelling would be "colnaghi"


----------



## rodist (Sep 2, 2005)

The first photo with the hack saw half way through the top tube made me throw up in my mouth a little bit.


----------



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

*Ribbed for your Pleasure*

OK...so...I grinded down the head tube section. Lots to talk about. I was EXTREMELY impressed with the joining of the lugs. The seam is almost unnoticeable and is 100% consistent. No gaps, bubbling or anything.

Take a look at the EP PRMS ribbing. 3 ribs on the downtube and 2 ribs on the top tube. The ribs are concave and parallel to the tubes. I was surprised that the top tube ribbing was what appears to be set at an arbitrary degree of rotation. I would think that the ribbing would be set at a particular manner in order to get the desired stiffness. The downtube ribbing is exactly at 3, 6, and 9 o'clock. Looking at the riveted in cable stops, it can only be inserted this way or the rivets would go through the PRMS ribbing.

The last and most striking bit of detail is the head tube itself. I am going to go out on a limb and say that the head tube consists of 3 seperate pieces. The top and bottom pieces would be aluminum and the section in the middle would be carbon. Look at the light when I put a flashlight in the head tube. The moon shaped gap is a bit disturbing. The top tube section does not have the space. Does this "hole" change size depending on the size of the frame? I think so. I believe that the headtube is what I am going to call a carbon sandwich. The sandwich consists of the aluminum on the top and bottom with the carbon in the middle. The carbon would vary depending on the desired length of the head tube. It is possible that as the downtube is inserted to the head tube lug that the heat of the tubing is hot enough to "punch out" the carbon section of the headtube but not the aluminum section.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

Using a grinder with your rolex on - wait till the vibration gets it


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Something tells me that somebody screwed up on that top tube and didn't set it correctly. I would have guessed that those ribs should have been on the left and right sides of that tube. At least that was my understanding from what I had read about the EP and EPS.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Nice Rolex Datejust with Oyster bracelet.


----------



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

*totally tubular*



fabsroman said:


> Something tells me that somebody screwed up on that top tube and didn't set it correctly. I would have guessed that those ribs should have been on the left and right sides of that tube. At least that was my understanding from what I had read about the EP and EPS.


I am gonna agree with you Fabro. But I don't think that someone necessarily screwed up. I think that maybe they just threw the unpainted tube in any way and figured it all works the same. I don't know if there would be a significant difference were they aligned one way or the other. Certainly under any load and torque, the frame would react differently depending on if the ribbing actually did anything. Round tubes make the stiffest tubes. Does the reinforced ribbing do anything? Is it a gimmick? I suppose I would need to see some data from some machine. Frankly, I believe it probably does very little and the fact that the tubes are round and beefy provide 99.9% of the stiffness.


----------



## 19surf74 (Feb 1, 2009)

It's a Rolex Milgauss with the green tinted crystal!


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

iyeoh said:


> Nice Rolex Datejust with Oyster bracelet.


Definately not a datejust, If im not mistaken its the green edition milgauss


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

OK. Thanks for correcting me.


----------



## Steve D (Mar 1, 2002)

Yikes. I just saw this thread now and since I own one of these Saronni EPs, I do find the first photo most disturbing. 

Can you imagine what the guy was thinking when he heard the noise from running into the garage. Oh man...


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Steve D said:


> Yikes. I just saw this thread now and since I own one of these Saronni EPs, I do find the first photo most disturbing.
> 
> Can you imagine what the guy was thinking when he heard the noise from running into the garage. Oh man...


:cryin: :cryin:


----------



## mavicwheels (Oct 3, 2007)

*screaming*

Screaming in the back of my mind NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!:cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin: :cryin:


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

This was the best first post of any thread I have seen on here.


----------



## varian72 (Jul 18, 2006)

Could be wrong, but looks like a decent sized crack in the down tube lug in the 1st picture.


----------

